# Hi



## Tditt (Dec 9, 2019)

Hi,

I've just joined after buying a MK2 TDI. Love the car and found some really useful posts on here already 

Cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy


----------



## Tditt (Dec 9, 2019)

Thanks mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Tditt (Dec 9, 2019)

Thanks YELLOW_TT


----------

